# Nuhhu!U Did NOT Just Try 2 Bring Poop In Da House!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I was sooooooooooo mad at her last night! I've never seen her do this. When we're doing our bedtime "chores" we let Elsa in the backyard to do her business to. 

After brushing my teeth, I go to the door and am surprised she isn't sitting in the middle of the deck waiting for me like she usually does. So out I go and call her. She doesn't come and the light only extends about halfway into the backyard. Call again. Nothing. So now I'm panicing thinking she's not in the yard because she always comes when called. Even if she wants to play and not go in she'll run up with a toy in her mouth and play bow or prance. I start screaming her name followed by some nice expletives.

Next thing I know she trots out of the darkness. Except something is fishy. Her mouth is closed. Hmmmmm. When she gets to the front door she puts her head low and kind of turns so she's like "I don't got nuthin." I tell her to give. Just looks at me like "I said I don't got NUTHIN." So resort to prying her mouth open. And out pops a bunch of dog poop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eewwwwwwwwww.

I bellowed "Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!" and popped her back by the scruf of her neck. Ugh. Now I'm







at myself because I feel like I broke the carndinal rule of dog training and essentially punished her for coming (great, next time she'll stay in the yard with her bounty).

And two.







?! She's eating poop now?!?! 

Considering she's had some digestive problems in the past and never would go near her poop I'm worried the new food isn't being digested all that well that she suddenly thinks that poop looks attractive!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure why dogs eat poop. Hero likes to do that. That is why we have to pick it up right away. He's the only we have that does it and he's done it ever since we adopted him. 
It's gross enough that they want to eat it, but bringing it in the house....Ewwwww!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ick!!!! I hate it when they do that!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

You could try adding some digestive enzymes to her food and see if this makes any difference. In the meantime you need to pick up all the poop pronto, so she doesn't have a chance to repeat the behavior. (That means going out with her when you think she's going to go potty - unfortunately.) I had Malamutes years ago and they can be notorious for this - I tried Bitter Apple and a number of other nasty tasting things to try and discourage them, but nothing worked - except just scouring the yard a few times a aday to make sure every last morsel was picked up and disposed of. Good luck!

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AngelJI'm not sure why dogs eat poop. Hero likes to do that. That is why we have to pick it up right away. He's the only we have that does it and he's done it ever since we adopted him.
> It's gross enough that they want to eat it, but bringing it in the house....Ewwwww!!!


then want to kiss you


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, so you realized your reaction to what was going on is all wrong and hopefully it won't happen again. By the way, screaming at her isn't going to get her to come to you either. Would YOU want to go to someone who's calling you by screaming at you?

As for poop eating, I'm aware of 3 different reasons dogs do this. There may be more but these are the ones I know of:

1) they learn it from Mom as puppies - she keeps their area clean
2) there is something missing in their system which they think they can or do find in eating poop
3) they are pooping out something that still smells yummy and edible to them 

We had two dogs that ate poop, in our case #3 turned out to be the problem. Riley quit doing it some time ago, but Nissa was still eating it and she did it ALOT.

We tried pills & powder and I don't even remember anymore all the things we tried without success. Pretty much if I found something that was supposed to cure it, we tried it and it didn't work.

When I heard that switching to grain free dog food had worked for some dogs I immediately bought some. Within 2 days the poop eating stopped completely. The grains in dog food do not fully digest and so it's pooped out and still smells like good food to them.

There is "no grain" dog food available in dry foods, hopefully you're feeding good food from the evaluation list. I don't know if there is no grain canned food, never checked. We are currently feeding no grain dehydrated raw:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-EasyRaw-Dehydrated-Dog-Food/999244.aspx

We tried 3 different dehydrated raw and this is the winner for us.

Another benefit I've found on the dehyrdated grain free raw is that our back yard doesn't smell nearly so bad. I clean up every 2-3 days and even on the grain free dry mixed w/canned it got pretty odor-ificous sometimes like in the hot humid summer. May have been the canned food, I dunno. I do think my nose detects less odor since moving to dehydrated raw. 

If you want more info on this, visit the feeding/nutrition/BARF type section of the boards. You'll find plenty of info there.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomBy the way, screaming at her isn't going to get her to come to you either. Would YOU want to go to someone who's calling you by screaming at you?
> 
> As for poop eating, I'm aware of 3 different reasons dogs do this. There may be more but these are the ones I know of:
> 
> ...


Well, first off, I was screaming because I wouldn't find her in the yard thought she was disappeared. Anyhoo.

As I said before, she's had some digestive issues in the past. The food we found that worked for her not having explosive poop was Natural Balance Venision. She doesn't do well on "birds" (ie chicken, turkey, duck) or fish. Red meat is really it. And she does also have a grain sensitivity and doesn't digest them well. There aren't a lot of basically grain free (NB just has flaxseed) limited ingrdient foods out there. 

On a side note, I have not ever seen a dehydrated raw I thought would work for her. ZiwiPeak is the closest, but they still have mussels and fish oil in there. And at $107 for a 20 day supply....AAAHHH! That would be something that would be a last resort. She get's Nupro Joint Support and Prozyme as well. 

So overall, her diet is pretty much as good as it's going to get without going to straight raw becasue so much gives her the runs. And while a lot of people rave about raw, I just don't feel like we are set up to do that. We'd barely have the room for human food right now. 

Since this is a new behavior with her (until recently she was supervised outside and never went near her poop) I'm thinknig she doesn't think she's getting enough nutrients....which I can understand. NB doesn't have a lot of ooomph in it. One thing I might go back to is that she was doing pretty well on Evo Red Meat despite it's high fat and protein and not LI, she just started not really wanting to eat it and was acting finnicky and would have diarehhea whenever she got excited (car ride). So we switched to the NB. But, I'm thinking of maybe mixing some EVO in with the NB to add all the extra goodies, calories, protein, etc. Maybe she just need more sustenance.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe she did it out of spite.








She heard you yelling for her & she said "Ill get her this time!"


----------

